# Quedarse - Qué solos se quedan los muertos



## Gary Williams

Disculpen, por favor, mi débil castellano.  Escribiré tambien en inglés para, quizás, más claridad.  (O, por lo menos, menos errores.)

En el poema por Becquer, "¡Dios mío, que solos se quedan los muertos!" ¿sea "quedarse" reflexivo o pasivo?
Es decir, ¿debe entenderse  "quedar"  como algo que los muertos "hacen", o como algo que se hacen a ellos por los otros?
Sea mejor traducido al inglés como "how alone the dead remain!" or "how alone the dead are left!"?

In the poem by Becquer, ""¡Dios mío, que solos se quedan los muertos!", is "quedarse" reflexive or passive.  That is, should "quedar" be understood as something the dead "do", or as something that is done to the dead by others?  Would it be better translated into English as 
"how alone the dead remain!" or "how alone the dead are left!"?


----------



## Cholo234

<<En el poema por Becquer, "¡" ¿sea "quedarse" reflexivo o pasivo?>>

Algunos lo llaman "pronominal" -- y otros "reflexivo".

<<Es decir, ¿debe entenderse "quedar" como algo que los muertos "hacen", o como algo que se hacen a ellos por los otros?>>

No.  ¡Que Ud. vea mi traducción abajo!

<<Sea mejor traducido al inglés como "how alone the dead remain!" or "how alone the dead are left!"?>>

Mi intento de traducirlo:  "My God, how lonely stay the dead."

Un saludo!


----------



## Artifacs

Gary Williams said:


> En el poema por Becquer, "¡Dios mío, que solos se quedan los muertos!" ¿sea *es* "quedarse" reflexivo o pasivo?


I think it should be understood as a pronominal form for what it is called "voz media". This "voz media" is always a pronominal verb that conveys a change of state or transformation due to some natural tendency, or due to unknown or non significant reasons.

Examples of pronominal verb in the "voz media" for changes of state:

1- _El helado se derrite muy rápido._ ==> This does not mean that the ice cream DOES the melting process to itself, therefore, «derretirse» cannot be a reflexive verb in this case. Also, it is not important what makes the ice cream melt, for the "voz media conveys that ice cream have this kind of change as their natural property.

2- Los campos se llenan de flores en primavera. ==> Again, «llenarse» here is not a reflexive verb, for it only conveys a change which is caused by natural tendency.

3. El barco se hundió en alta mar ==> This verb «hundirse» is here a change of state which does not need a explicit reason, that is, what caused the boat to sink is not important.



Gary Williams said:


> Es decir, ¿debe entenderse  "quedar"  como algo que los muertos "hacen", o como algo que se hacen a ellos por los otros?


In my opinion, neither of both options is accurate. The verb «quedarse» here should be understood as a natural change of state, as the example 2 above: 

_«Los campos se llenan de flores»._



Gary Williams said:


> Would it be better translated into English as
> "how alone the dead remain!" or "how alone the dead are left!"?


I would go for the first option, since the cause that makes dead being alone is conveyed to be a natural tendency in Spanish.

Take a look at this thread: Se le derritió el helado (pasiva refleja / verbo pronominal)


----------



## Penyafort

Gary Williams said:


> Would it be better translated into English as
> "how alone the dead remain!" or "how alone the dead are left!"?


The thing is, as it is usual in poems, both meanings are intended. The poem talks about how people leave her after the mourning and funeral procession. And the whole thing describes how lonely the dead child is remaining once left there, as the rest of dead are.


----------



## Cholo234

Artifacs said:


> Also, it is not important what makes the ice cream melt, for the "voz media conveys that ice cream have this kind of change as their natural property.


What you said reminds me of a part of the refrain, "Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda":  "mona se queda".


----------



## Gary Williams

Quizás habran más respuestas, pero quiero dar las gracias para las que hé recibido hasta ahora.  Cada es de mucha ayuda, y tomados juntos hacen que siento como si empezo a entender.


----------



## Azarosa

Existen varias traducciones canónicas de la rima  LXXIII de Bécquer, cuyos dos últimos versos van como sigue. Solo deberías elegir la que suene más elegante en tu idioma:

_My God, how lonely the dead remain !

My God, how alone the dead remain !

Oh, God, how alone are those who have died !

My God, into what solitude do we consign our dead !_ (this one, translated by _Jules Renard_; publisher, Badger, 1908)

_My God, how lonely the dead are !_

Y agrego: En función del significado que expresa, con el sentido de "pasar a estar de una determinada manera" (cambio o permanencia), se construye con un predicativo y puede usarse en forma pronominal o no pronominal. Es un verbo semicopulativo.


----------



## Gary Williams

Gracias, Azarosa.


----------



## Forero

Azarosa said:


> _Oh, God, how alone are those who have died!
> 
> My God, into what solitude do we consign our dead!_ (this one, translated by _Jules Renard_; publisher, Badger, 1908)
> 
> _My God, how lonely the dead are!_


I find these much more to the point that the ones with _stay_, _remain_, or _left_.


----------



## Aviador

Gary Williams said:


> ... ¿sea "quedarse" reflexivo o pasivo?...


Las construcciones reflexivas sólo se pueden hacer con verbos transitivos y _quedarse_ no es transitivo. Uno no puede quedar una cosa ni a alguien, menos aún quedar a uno mismo. Una construcción reflexiva debe tener como sujeto agente y como complemento directo a la misma persona y las oraciones con verbos intransitivos no pueden tener complementos directos.
Lo mismo con las construcciones pasivas, sólo pueden hacerse con verbos transitivos.


----------



## Azarosa

Aviador said:


> Las construcciones reflexivas sólo se pueden hacer con verbos transitivos y _quedarse_ no es transitivo. Uno no puede quedar una cosa ni a alguien, menos aún quedar a uno mismo. Una construcción reflexiva debe tener como sujeto agente y como complemento directo a la misma persona y las oraciones con verbos intransitivos no pueden tener complementos directos.
> Lo mismo con las construcciones pasivas, sólo pueden hacerse con verbos transitivos.


La NGLE no habla de verbos reflexivos ni de oraciones reflexivas, sino de interpretación reflexiva de algunos pronombres o de algunos predicados o construcciones. Dicho esto (y espero haber entendido bien su observación), no es determinante que las _construcciones reflexivas solo se pueden hacer con verbos transitivos_; ahí tenemos, sin ir más lejos, ir ~ irse; volver (en el sentido de ir al lugar de donde se partió) ~ volverse, quedar ~ quedarse, morir ~ morirse, caer ~caerse; sonreír ~ sonreírse...(igualmente, hay un factor común de naturaleza aspectual en estos pares).


----------



## Gary Williams

Azarosa said:


> La NGLE no habla de verbos reflexivos ni de oraciones reflexivas, sino de interpretación reflexiva de algunos pronombres o de algunos predicados o construcciones. Dicho esto (y espero haber entendido bien su observación), no es determinante que las _construcciones reflexivas solo se pueden hacer con verbos transitivos_; ahí tenemos, sin ir más lejos, ir ~ irse; volver (en el sentido de ir al lugar de donde se partió) ~ volverse, quedar ~ quedarse, morir ~ morirse, caer ~caerse; sonreír ~ sonreírse...(igualmente, hay un factor común de naturaleza aspectual en estos pares).


A Asaroza y a Aviador:
Temo que he confudido este asunto por error de mi uso de "reflexivo" y "pasivo", usando esas palabras como en inglés, mientras que los términos son más sútil en el español.  ¿Pero, come se diría en español:  He was left all alone by them?


----------



## Azarosa

Gary Williams said:


> A Asaroza y a Aviador:
> Temo que he confudido este asunto por error de mi uso de "reflexivo" y "pasivo", usando esas palabras como en inglés, mientras que los términos son más sútil en el español.  ¿Pero, come se diría en español:  He was left all alone by them?


Fijate en las traducciones literarias que puse más arriba, por favor.


----------



## Aviador

Azarosa said:


> La NGLE no habla de verbos reflexivos ni de oraciones reflexivas, sino de interpretación reflexiva de algunos pronombres o de algunos predicados o construcciones. Dicho esto (y espero haber entendido bien su observación), no es determinante que las _construcciones reflexivas solo se pueden hacer con verbos transitivos_; ahí tenemos, sin ir más lejos, ir ~ irse; volver (en el sentido de ir al lugar de donde se partió) ~ volverse, quedar ~ quedarse, morir ~ morirse, caer ~caerse; sonreír ~ sonreírse...(igualmente, hay un factor común de naturaleza aspectual en estos pares).


Estoy un poco confundido, el verbo _ir_ es intransitivo y, por lo tanto, las oraciones construidas con él no pueden tener complemento directo, no se puede "ir a alguien" a cierto lugar1. Una construcción reflexiva sólo puede existir si hay un complemento directo, que a la vez es el mismo sujeto agente. Lo mismo se aplica a todos los otros verbos que das de ejemplo.
Disculpa si interpreto mal lo que dices.
___________________________
1) A menos que se use de forma humorística como en "_¿Juan? Ah, ya no trabaja aquí, lo fueron_".


----------



## Azarosa

Aviador said:


> Estoy un poco confundido, el verbo _ir_ es intransitivo y, por lo tanto, las oraciones construidas con él no pueden tener complemento directo, no se puede "ir a alguien" a cierto lugar1. Una construcción reflexiva sólo puede existir si hay un complemento directo, que a la vez es el mismo sujeto agente. Lo mismo se aplica a todos los otros verbos que das de ejemplo.
> Disculpa si interpreto mal lo que dices.
> ___________________________
> 1) A menos que se use de forma humorística como en "_¿Juan? Ah, ya no trabaja aquí, lo fueron_".


Usted había expresado más arriba "Las construcciones reflexivas sólo se pueden hacer con verbos transitivos". Y no, no es necesariamente así, como en los ejemplos que reproduje, verbos que _siendo intransitivos se construyen sin problemas_ _pronominalmente_:  ir ~ irse; volver (en el sentido de ir al lugar de donde se partió) ~ volverse, quedar ~ quedarse, morir ~ morirse, caer ~caerse; sonreír ~ sonreírse...


----------



## Aviador

Es que justamente esos ejemplos que das no son construcciones reflexivas porque el sujeto agente no ejerce ninguna acción  sobre ningún complemento directo, es decir, él mismo, por lo que la partícula _se_ no puede interpretarse como reflexiva. Una construcción efectivamente reflexiva sería, por ejemplo: _Juan se mira en el espejo_. En esa oración, Juan es el sujeto agente y a la vez el complemento directo. Otro ejemplo puede ser _María se peina_ en el que el sujeto agente _María_ realiza una acción sobre sí misma.
_Irse_, _volverse_, _quedarse_, _morirse_, _caerse_ y _sonreírse_ son formas pronominales de los verbos _ir_, _volver_, _quedar_, _morir_, _caer_ y _sonreír_, todos ellos intransitivos, por lo que un sujeto agente no puede ejecutar sobre sí mismo la acción expresada por ellos. Nadie puede morir a otra persona ni morirse a sí mismo. Para esto último existe el verbo _matar_ que sí es transitivo, es decir, alguien puede matar (a otro) y matarse (a sí mismo).


----------



## gengo

Gary Williams said:


> ¡Dios mío, que solos se quedan los muertos!



Nitpick:  Your thread title says "qué," but your post says "que."  Both are possible, but the meaning would be different, and I presume that you meant to write "qué."


----------



## Gary Williams

I meant to write whatever Becquer wrote.  Looking it up, I find that "qué" is correct.

And I don't mind at all being nit-picked. If such it is. I remember that in my second-year collegiate Spanish courses it was a constant struggle for my professor to get me to write in the accents. It was probably near the end of the year before she convinced me that "I take off points for not writing the accents, because they matter."

And now that you've pointed out, I see how very different the statement is without the accent mark.


----------



## jsvillar

The meaning is almost identical with or without the 'se' (Qué solos quedan los muertos), so maybe it's 'dativo de interés', a pronoun added just to make that action more personal.

An easier example of dativo de interés: Comer/comerse un bocadillo.


----------



## Gary Williams

Interesting insight.  So the phrase, given this understanding, really has nothing at all to do with the mourners leaving the dead person all alone; it is just that the dead person, in some more or less abstract way, is left in a state of being alone.  The 'se' at most gives a little emphasis to the fact that it is the dead person who is alone.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Welcome to the forum, Gary.



Gary Williams said:


> In the poem by Bécquer, ""¡Dios mío, que solos se quedan los muertos!", is "quedarse" reflexive or passive.



Part of the beauty of poetry is its economy; it goes further on fewer words, so much meaning may be gleaned from a single line. This is the case with _"¡Dios mío, qué solos se quedan los muertos!"_

Now to your question:  is this the _se _of the _quedarse _or a _se pasivo_?  

(i)  We can rule out _se pasivo _because it is restricted to transitive verbs (verbs that take a direct object).  _Quedar _is not transitive (nor is it to be confused with the transitive _dejar)._

(ii)  Depending upon which grammar resource you use, _quedarse _may or may not be categorized as a reflexive verb.  In my favorite grammar book, _quedarse _is referred to as a type of "reflexivo falso", more specifically, a "reflexivo idiomático", which is to say that _quedarse _has a special (idiomatic) meaning quite apart from _quedar._



Gary Williams said:


> Would it be better translated into English as
> "how alone the dead remain!" or "how alone the dead are left!"?


As @Penyafort has said (#4), both are possible translations, and likely both are intended.  Some more options:  

My God, how alone the dead stay!
My God, how lonely the dead are left!
My God, how lonely the dead are!

It might be advisable to stay away from the word "remain" in your translation of this line, for you will surely need it for the translation of another line in the poem, one which incorporates the phrase _sus pálidos restos --> her pale remains_


----------



## Gary Williams

Reina de la Aldea said:


> Welcome to the forum, Gary.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the beauty of poetry is its economy; it goes further on fewer words, so much meaning may be gleaned from a single line. This is the case with _"¡Dios mío, qué solos se quedan los muertos!"_
> 
> Now to your question:  is this the _se _of the _quedarse _or a _se pasivo_?
> 
> (i)  We can rule out _se pasivo _because it is restricted to transitive verbs (verbs that take a direct object).  _Quedar _is not transitive (nor is it to be confused with the transitive _dejar)._
> 
> (ii)  Depending upon which grammar resource you use, _quedarse _may or may not be categorized as a reflexive verb.  In my favorite grammar book, _quedarse _is referred to as a type of "reflexivo falso", more specifically, a "reflexivo idiomático", which is to say that _quedarse _has a special (idiomatic) meaning quite apart from _quedar._
> 
> 
> As @Penyafort has said (#4), both are possible translations, and likely both are intended.  Some more options:
> 
> My God, how alone the dead stay!
> My God, how lonely the dead are left!
> My God, how lonely the dead are!
> 
> It might be advisable to stay away from the word "remain" in your translation of this line, for you will surely need it for the translation of another line in the poem that incorporates the phrase _sus pálidos restos --> her pale remains_


Thank you for this advice.  Now, as it happens this won't be an issue for me, because I only have to translate the first stanza; I'm singing de Falla's setting in a recital soon, and he only set that first stanza.  But it's very good advice, because I'm someone who doesn't like using the same word more than once, especially in this case where the single word would have at least two senses.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Good luck with the recital!


Reina de la Aldea said:


> Other options:
> 
> My God, how alone/*lonely* the dead stay!
> My God, how lonely the dead are left!
> My God, how *alone/*lonely the dead are!


Correction:  Since this _se _is not _se pasivo_, _how alone/lonely the dead are left _is not an ideal translation.


----------



## Gary Williams

Thank you for your good wishes, and for your update.

The rule that an intransitive verb cannot take the passive voice makes a lot of sense.  I suppose the same rule applies in English, not so much because in that instance the two languages happen to operate in the same way, but because the very nature of an intransitive verb makes it incapable of carrying a passive sense.  The first translation of "quedar" seems to be "remain"; and I don't suppose we could say in English of someone who had been left behind, "he was remained by his friends."

What verb would Spanish use to convey the sense that someone is in a state of having been abandoned by others?  Is there a verb where the se pasivo would work.  Or would we have to use estar+participle, like "está abandonado"?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Gary Williams said:


> What verb would Spanish use to convey the sense that someone is in a state of having been abandoned by others? Is there a verb where the se pasivo would work. Or would we have to use estar+participle, like "está abandonado"?


The go-to transitive verb would be _dejar:

They left him all alone --> Lo dejaron solo_


> *leave [sb/sth]⇒* _vtr_(abandon) (_persona_)dejar⇒ _vtr_(_figurado_)abandonar⇒ _vtr_He left his wife at home, and went out with his friends on Friday night._Dejó a su esposa en casa y se fue con sus amigos el viernes por la noche._


You mention _abandonar:

They abandoned him --> Lo abandonaron --> se abandonó _

You can use _quedar, _too, in the sense of aloneness being the result of being left by others:

_He was left alone after their departure --> Quedó solo después de su partida_


----------



## Gary Williams

Reina de la Aldea said:


> The go-to transitive verb would be _dejar:
> 
> They left him all alone --> Lo dejaron solo_
> 
> You mention _abandonar:
> 
> They abandoned him --> Lo abandonaron --> se abandonó _
> 
> You can use _quedar, _too, in the sense of aloneness being the result of being left by others:
> 
> _He was left alone after their departure --> Quedó solo después de su partida_


Thank you.  And could you say "Se dejó solo"?


----------



## lagartija68

Gary Williams said:


> And could you say "Se dejó solo"?


No. Solamente: "Se quedó solo".


----------



## Cenzontle

When we learners of Spanish first encounter "quedar(se)", it is translated for us as "to stay" or "remain"—which denotes an unchanging state.  But some of the other meanings of the word include something like "become", or "begin to be"—which is a change of state, almost the opposite of the meaning cited above.  And thirdly, "quedar" can be a synonym of "estar" (when it means "to be permanently located"), as in "¿Dónde queda la biblioteca?"—in which it makes no sense to say the library "stays" somewhere (it's not a bookmobile), nor to say it begins to have a certain location.  The _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ attempts to unscramble these usages, and to say which ones require the "se", which ones are required to appear without "se", and which ones permit both the use and the omission of "se" (and "se" never with a reflexive meaning—nor passive, since "quedar" is intransitive).  With regard to the line from Béquer, choose the meaning or meanings that make sense, and let the others—inclulding "remain", in my opinion—fall away.


----------



## Ballenero

Gary Williams said:


> Thank you.  And could you say "Se dejó solo"?





lagartija68 said:


> No. Solamente: "Se quedó solo".


In a proper context there’s nothing wrong with “se dejo solo”.
_Se dejó solo al prisionero y se escapó por la ventana._
You could also say: “se le dejó solo”.
_Se le dejó solo y se escapó._


----------



## Ballenero

Por otro lado, todo lo dicho en este hilo está bien, es útil y puede servir de ayuda pero me parece que no se ha logrado una traducción satisfactoria.
Me sabe mal decirlo pero ni siquiera los traductores profesionales han captado realmente lo que Becquer quería decir.
No se trata de permanecer ni de estar porque esos verbos describen acciones que continuan en el tiempo.
Quedarse, aquí es una acción puntual.
O sea, las pirámides de Egipto están y permanecerán en ese sitio pero a nadie se le ocurriría decir que se quedan allí (a no ser que en algún momento de la historia alguien, no sé, el imperio británico tuviera la intención de llevárselas a su British Museum; es broma).
Pasar de estar acompañado a estar solo pudiera verse como un cambio de estado desde un punto de vista muy laxo, pero definitivamente no es una transformación como en: después de oír la noticia me quedé destrozado.
Ubicarse, tampoco es el sentido.

Becquer usa el lenguaje de manera magistral, y de ahí que pueda parecer que su registro es de un nivel elevado, sin embargo esta frase está hecha con un lenguaje absolutamente normal y cotidiano.
¿Cuántas veces se oye una frase como: si sigues así o sigue actuando de esa manera y te quedarás solo?
Para mí, ese es el sentido que tiene aquí quedarse, el de terminar, el de acabar en una determinada posición.
Con esto puede surgir la polémica del uso pronominal de algún verbo que no viene indicado como tal en el DRAE, pero otras veces se ha visto que el DRAE no lo recoge todo.
Así pues, mi propuesta de traducción es:
*How lonely the dead ones end!*


----------



## lagartija68

Ballenero said:


> In a proper context there’s nothing wrong with “se dejo solo”.
> _Se dejó solo al prisionero y se escapó por la ventana._
> You could also say: “se le dejó solo”.
> _Se le dejó solo y se escapó._


"Se dejó solo al prisionero" o "Se lo dejo solo" en ambos casos impersonal y nunca "se dejo solo" como predicado de un sujeto.
"El prisionero se dejo solo"* bastante inusitado, salvo que el prisionero tenga la posibilidad de desdoblarse y dejarse sin su propia compañía.
En cuanto a la pregunta que da origen. Basta con ir al diccionario: quedarse - Definición - WordReference.com


> "Permanecer una persona o cosa en su estado, o pasar a otro más o menos estable:
> quedó herido. *También prnl*."


y encontrar la acepción correspondiente. No veo la ambigüedad de la frase.
Los muertos siguen estando solos, o pasan a estarlo.


----------



## Rocko!

Gary Williams said:


> Es decir, ¿debe entenderse  "quedar"  como algo que los muertos "hacen", o como algo que se hacen a ellos por los otros?


Fuera de la función que pudieran estar ocupando dentro de las gramáticas, es decir, más bien dentro de un entendimiento común, básico y natural, los muertos no hacen nada; la muerta del poema no hace nada.


Gary Williams said:


> In "¡Dios mío, que solos se quedan los muertos!", is "quedarse" reflexive or passive.


Considero que es “passive”.

Mi interpretación del poema es que la gente hace a un lado los cadáveres, pese a que también pueden ser vistos —todavía— como seres humanos y lo que eso, que “sean humanos”, implica.


> ¿Vuelve el polvo al polvo?
> ¿Vuela el alma al cielo?
> ¿Todo es sin espíritu podredumbre y cieno?


No importan las respuestas, los cadáveres, esos que aún tienen apariencia humana en el féretro o en la memoria, son dejados solos... sentimientos aparte.


----------



## S.V.

_God, what a lonely end
for the dead.

You're gonna end up alone! _would be_ ¡Te vas a quedar solo! _That is the meaning, & the change _te quedas_, _me quedo solo_ will confirm it is not a passive. Spanish is a verb-framed language, with rich morphology, so you get _˚how alone end up the dead._  Those marks
　　-o
　　　　-s
　　-a
at the end of_ adj. ~ noun ~ pronoun_, and all the verb endings kids learn. So you know, _this is the same sound... and this verb is also plural... they belong to each other!_ Even if you move things around. With satellite-framed, for English, your kids learn those (p. 9) instead:
　　　　　　　...
　　　　　　　up
　get　　　through
　　　　　　 down
　　　　　　　...

And then you may get a Spanish writer praising your green fields, once in a while.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ballenero said:


> How lonely the dead ones end!


B, I appreciate your analysis leading up to this translation (especially that crack about Egyptian pyramids being spirited off to a British museum ). But your translation sounds strange to my native ear, and would, even if there were reference to the 'end' in Bécquer's line, which there is not. Also, _the dead ones_ is an unusual way of referring to _the dead.  _But if we were to remove _ones_ from the translation, _how lonely the_

!


S.V. said:


> God, what a lonely end
> for the dead.


I have some of the same reservations about this translation.  It doesn't follow the original closely enough, and in departing from it, especially in using the word _end, _something gets lost -- perhaps some ambiguity that lends richness to the line.

The emphasis in Bécquer's line is on aloneness or loneliness, and it should remain (!) that way in translation.  Talk about _ends _or _endings _impresses an unwanted and unintended (by the author) finality that just is not in the Spanish.  Bécquer contemplates the common ground between the living and the dead:  aloneness.  After all, who is left alone -- or who alone is left -- when the last prayers are said and the chapel clears, when the casket is covered with earth, when the night brings a cold rain?  It is us:  the poet/speaker, the reader, the living.  We are left (alone) -- or we alone are left -- to witness the very aloneness of death.  I feel the poet reaching out to us through this work, most especially through this line, which is alive with meaning, reaching out to the solitary reader from beyond the grave, in effect, insuring future company.

And here we are!


----------



## S.V.

Hello. Yes, I imagine those are two theories of translation.  Later you had

_¡a dejar tan tristes,_​_tan solos los muertos! _1​
So I went with _What a lonely, sad end / we give our dead_. I am curious, if Azarosa's went with _how lonely and sad_... Un saludo.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

> ...hay algo 99
> que explicar no puedo, 100
> que al par nos infunde 101
> repugnancia y duelo, 102
> *al dejar tan tristes, 103
> tan solos los muertos! 104*





S.V. said:


> I went with _What a lonely, sad end / we give our dead_.


These ultimate lines are not about what we "give our dead".  If anything, it's about what we don't give them, or what they are deprived of when we leave -- when we leave the deathbed, when we leave the church, when we leave the gravesite, and metaphorically, when we leave off reading and close the book. Or else it is about how our dead leave us, or, if you prefer, what they give us, which is an odd case of repugnance and mourning.  Being (left) so sad and so lonely is not the experience of the dead.  Sadness and loneliness belong to the living. It is our experience, projected onto them. 

Again, the notion of _end _is nowhere to be found in the poem.  Bécquer is not writing about the end of life.  He is focused on the human condition, that of aloneness, what we all, living and dead, have in common.  How clever of the poet to connect with us in this way!, to commune with us through this creature of his imagination, the poem itself


----------



## Ballenero

Tienes razón en todo lo que dices
@Reina de la Aldea.
Y sí, a los muertos, estar solos o acompañados, no les importa ya.
Ahora que lo pienso, este verso me recuerda a esas típicas frases ingeniosas de Oscar Wilde.

Una última reflexión, a veces cuando vamos a salir de un lugar y solo hay una persona, decimos para avisarle: “te quedas solo”.
Con esto queremos decir: “a partir de ahora estarás solo o vas a estar solo”.
Entonces creo que sería idiomático en inglés decir:

_Good God!
How lone the dead will be!_


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ballenero said:


> a veces cuando vamos a salir de un lugar y solo hay una persona, decimos para avisarle: “te quedas solo”.
> Con esto queremos decir: “a partir de ahora estarás solo o vas a estar solo”.
> Entonces creo que sería idiomático en inglés decir:
> 
> _Good God!
> How *a*lone the dead will be!_


I see how you arrived at _will be_.  I nevertheless prefer _How *a*lone the dead are!  _Aloneness is not a future state for the dead, it is now and forever.


----------



## Ballenero

Reina de la Aldea said:


> I see how you arrived at _will be_.  I nevertheless prefer _How *a*lone the dead are!  _Aloneness is not a future state for the dead, it is now and forever.


Ok.
But I put ‘lone’ because I have seen it in texts from the 19th century.
Here and here.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Ballenero said:


> Ok.
> But I put ‘lone’ because I have seen it in texts from the 19th century.
> Here and here.


That's for the purposes of rhythm.  _Lone _works really well in those poems.  Thank you for hunting those down.

Nowadays, _lone _conjures up the expression _lone wolf_, which is often used to refer to a a criminal who acts alone, as in a domestic terrorist who acts alone.  


> "The homegrown terror threat poses a knotty problem for U.S. law enforcement, as *lone wolves* are not communicating via email or on the phone with foreign terrorist organizations, the type of communications that can be intercepted by the U.S. intelligence community. Nor do they have meetings with co-conspirators of the type that can be monitored by the FBI." --WBUR, "Orlando and the Threat of the Lone Wolf"


----------



## S.V.

Looking at some printed ones (_Upon leaving so sad / So alone, the dead!; in leaving the dead / so sad and lonely; At leaving the dead / So lonely and so sad_), I also remember Márquez's _tristes_ translated as_ melancholy_. _Lonely_ also sounds more childish in English. Different issues compile, but people can think of a comedy translation that does not make you laugh, and any of those translations feeling lacking. Some may want a good line that could be read by Alan Watts, and move a teenager, listening to Bécquer in English. 

But to answer the thread, yes, _˚how alone end up the dead_, but _quedarse _in the core vocab. & the order do not feel stiff in Spanish.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Muy interesante.  Gracias por incluir algunas traducciones publicadas.


S.V. said:


> _how alone end up the dead_


Lo siento, pero esta traducción no suena nada natural.  El orden debería _how alone the dead end up.  _Aun así, 
_to end up _es demasiado colloquial.  No cabe con el estilo ni el registro del español.


----------



## lagartija68

Agregaría que "quedarse solo" no es ninguna expresión creada por Bécquer para el poema, es absolutamente corriente y tiene su entrada en el diccionario.


----------



## Gary Williams

Ballenero said:


> In a proper context there’s nothing wrong with “se dejo solo”.
> _Se dejó solo al prisionero y se escapó por la ventana._
> You could also say: “se le dejó solo”.
> _Se le dejó solo y se escapó._


Yes, thank you.  It was that other sense about which I was inquiring.



lagartija68 said:


> "Se dejó solo al prisionero" o "Se lo dejo solo" en ambos casos impersonal y nunca "se dejo solo" como predicado de un sujeto.
> "El prisionero se dejo solo"* bastante inusitado, salvo que el prisionero tenga la posibilidad de desdoblarse y dejarse sin su propia compañía.
> En cuanto a la pregunta que da origen. Basta con ir al diccionario: quedarse - Definición - WordReference.com
> 
> y encontrar la acepción correspondiente. No veo la ambigüedad de la frase.
> Los muertos siguen estando solos, o pasan a estarlo.


Thank you for that further clarification.  I had in mind that "se dejó solo" would be part of a longer sentence, but I did not make that clear.



lagartija68 said:


> Agregaría que "quedarse solo" no es ninguna expresión creada por Bécquer para el poema, es absolutamente corriente y tiene su entrada en el diccionario.
> 
> View attachment 74631
> View attachment 74632


Uh-oh.  Cuando creía que entendía, veo este y pienso que "how alone the dead are left" sería posible. ¿Tengo razón, o no?


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Gary Williams said:


> Uh-oh.  Cuando creía que entendía, veo este y pienso que "how alone the dead are left" sería posible. ¿Tengo razón, o no?


I'm glad you brought this up, Gary, because, one of my postings above is incorrect -- #21, in which I entertained this translation, or #23, in which I reneged.  I know this is not an instance of s_e pasivo, _but with respect to a translation, it looks like I was probably right the first time (in #21).  I would greatly appreciate if @lagartija68 or someone else in the know would comment on my posts and clear this up once and for all.  Specifically, what is the difference in meaning and in translation between _se dejó solo _and _se quedó solo?  _Is it a matter of intent on the part of those who leave -- _se dejó solo _(= _se pasivo _they were left alone (by the others)) vs _se quedó solo _(≠ _se pasivo_ they were left alone because everyone cleared out).

Thanks for any help


----------



## lagartija68

Gary Williams said:


> Uh-oh.  Cuando creía que entendía, veo este y pienso que "how alone the dead are left" sería posible. ¿Tengo razón, o no?


Si, claro.  Quedarse solo puede signficar haber sido dejado solo.
"Me quedé solo, se fueron todos."
"Qué solos se quedan los muertos" = "Los hemos dejado solos" = "No nos acordamos de ellos" (salvo que la primera acepción no es una estructura sintácticamente pasiva, pero sí desde el punto de vista del significado, lo cual permite no mencionar al agente de la acción o el responsable del resultado de que los muertos ahora estén solos)
@Reina de la Aldea "se dejó solo" no puede constituir por sí una oración.
"Qué solos se ha dejado a los muertos" puede significar casi lo mismo que "Qué solos se quedan los muertos", pero como digo más arriba, en _qué solos se quedan los muertos_, no mencionamos a quién es el responsable de la soledad de los muertos, o tampoco mencionamos cuál fue el proceso por el qué ahora están solos, por que se los dejó o por alguna otra causa.


----------



## Forero

En el original, ¿es _que_ o _qué_? ¿Puede decirse _cuán_, o _qué tan_?

¿Es lo mismo _se quedan_ que _resultan_?


----------

